# Autopilot Updates question



## Mayhem (May 25, 2018)

Apologies if this has been asked before (I looked), but can there be updates/improvements to AP/NoAP behavior without a car software update? Will the car learn on it's own if you correct it, or get updated behavior from Tesla neural net without a dedicated SW update?

Thanks!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Don't think so.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mayhem said:


> Will the car learn on it's own if you correct it


No, it will not.

Here's an explanation that I posted elsewhere:



garsh said:


> "Machine learning" is an extremely CPU-intensive _offline_ process. Tesla will use _thousands_ of machines running in parallel for this. You feed in a ton of data (collected from all the cars of the fleet), and out comes a new neural network (aka neural net, or NN).
> 
> The neural net is then included in the next version of vehicle software. It is also CPU-intensive, but can be handled by the car's single computer. This allows the car to make decisions based upon all of its input. But there is no "learning" happening at this point. The car will just be making decisions based on the programming of the neural net.
> 
> If you notice any difference in behavior in a single car from one drive to the next, then I think it's more likely due to calibrating the cameras. Each car's cameras will be aimed slightly differently, and it may take the car a little while to determine exactly how each camera is aimed and compensate for the differences.


----------

